# Essential Depot - 50% off 2.2lb EOs



## doriettefarm (Mar 14, 2015)

Got an email today that says ED is moving their EO & FO facility to a larger location at the end of March.  To minimize the amount of stuff they have to move, they're offering 2.2lb EOs for 50% off but the good stuff is going fast.  I was also able to find an online promo code and saved an extra 10% off.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 14, 2015)

Ooohhh! Thanks for the info! I'm headed there now....


----------



## jnl (Mar 14, 2015)

its not actually 50% off

ED are liars

they raise their prices when they have a sale to say the discount is bigger
they never actually sell those items at that "full price".


but take a look, and if the price is decent, get it
just take into account there is outrageous shipping prices unless u order a lot

i was going to buy some lavender, but then when you ad in $22 for shipping in the US, the price was absurd.

and some of their sale prices are WORSE than other sites REGULAR prices.  peppermint for example.  i need to order peppermint and ED's sale price is almost double saphire blue's regular price.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 14, 2015)

Yup, prices are more than what I usually pay, even with their 50% off. Oh well, it's not like I needed anymore but I do love a sale.


----------



## jnl (Mar 14, 2015)

Where do you normally get your EO, Dorymae?

they are so freaking expensive!!  i see why people use nasty FO.
but i am very allergic to FO, so i cant use them at all.

the BEST prices i can find would still cost me at least $1 per bar of soap just for scent!  thats crazy.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 14, 2015)

jnl said:


> Where do you normally get your EO, Dorymae?
> 
> they are so freaking expensive!!  i see why people use nasty FO.
> but i am very allergic to FO, so i cant use them at all.
> ...


Sorry, but fo's are Not Nasty. Some people cannot use Essentials. I happen to be very allergic to many things that grow and even have to take synthetic vitamins


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm with Carolyn, FO's are not nasty, just because you might not care for them.  I use a lot of both.  My FO soaps sell way more than my EO soaps.  So it just depends on your market.  My customers happen to like Love Spell, Pink Sugar and many other fragrances that you can't get with EO.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine too Sharish. FYI, EO's at Essential Depot tend to be quite expensive. For example the same Basil which they have for $80.47 + $21 for shipping for 2.2kg  is approx $49 for 2 lbs at Liberty Naturals. Both are Basil from India. Liberty does not gouge on shipping costs. I just did some more comparing prices at ED, Lemongrass $107 (sold out) for 2.2 lbs. New Directions $16.06 per lb. New Directions Lemongrass is very nice. Please check prices before falling for the 50% off


----------



## Sagebrush (Mar 16, 2015)

Just shop smart, my fellow soapers! Compare prices from elsewhere and if it's a good deal, go for it. 

Also, all of ED's EOs are organic. I've been using some of their EOs for a few years and just learned this last year. 

And, like doriettefarm said, look for online promo codes. I signed up for their fyi101 (which is $5/month) and there was a list of promo codes available for registered users. So, I got an extra 15% off my EOs. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 16, 2015)

I like Camden Grey for EOs, especially in smaller (4 oz) quantities.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 16, 2015)

I buy EO from several places but for example WSP has lemongrass, orange, tangerine, cedar wood, anise, grapefruit and more for about $26. a pound so around 1.60 per ounce. In my 5 lb loaves I would use around 3 oz and I get 16 bars from the loaf. So the EO price per bar would be about .30 cents.

Edited to add there are cheaper prices out there, I just wanted to give you one example ( since shipping is free over their $40 min).


----------

